# Neurontin (Gabapentin) IV



## YPMB (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi - we are looking for a reimbursement rate for liquid Neurontin (Gabapentin) for IV. using code J0100 - Neurontin (Gabapentin) IV 300 mg (billed 5 ml/50 mg per ml). If anyone can help us with a rate, that would be awesome. 

I also need a rate for:
Bicitra (30 ml), IV. We are using J3490
Robinul (Glycopyrrolate) - 0.2 MG, IV. We are using J3490
Propoful (Diprivan 1% Injection) 10 mg/ml, Emulsion for Injection and Infusion (12 grams max). We are using code S0144.

Collection of Venous Blood by Venipuncture - Code 36415

I have spent days and day searching the internet for some type of rate and cannot locate rates... 

Thanks in advance...


----------

